# Need remote code for Yamaha YSP 1000



## allenwoodruff (Feb 3, 2004)

I just bought the Yamaha YSP 1000, digital sound projector. I tried all of the Yamaha codes in the Dish book and none work. Does anyone have a code that works? I even tried to scan for the code. I would really like to be able to control the volume with the dish remote. 

Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If none of the codes work, and you've scanned through the device, you're out of luck unfortunately. None of the codes work for my Integra DTR 7.6 receiver either.


----------

